# Ipad mini 4G acheté aux US



## clovis1906 (14 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour 

Pensez-vous que je puisse acheter un ipad mini 4G aux US et le faire fonctionner avec une sim française en France ?
(mes parents partent là-bas pour 2 semaines et la différence de change est très intéressante...)

Merci d'avance de vos réponses

Clovis


----------



## Xidi73 (14 Novembre 2013)

Je pense que tant que tu l'actives avec une carte des US, tout ira bien.
C'est bon pour les iPhones, mais je ne sais pas trop pour la tablette pommée.


Cordialement,
Xidi73


----------



## rgi (14 Novembre 2013)

Ça coinceras au niveau des fréquences 4g , donc si tu n'a pas besoin d'avoir la 3g/4g avec ton ipad tu peut le prendre sinon il ne vaut mieux pas ! 

Bon vue que tu prend un ipad mini cellulaire c'est que tu souhaite l'utilisez avec une sim .


----------

